# looking for employment



## scarlt (May 15, 2012)

I am looking for a clerical position or something in the customer service area in Vilamoura. I have many years experience in the travel industry and would very much like the opportunity to discuss my qualifications with you.
I would also like to meet fellow expats but don't know the names of any clubs I could join here. Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as
it is my intention to live here.
scarlt


----------

